# Suggestion for a short vacation



## newtooz (Jul 26, 2009)

Folks,
I am new to Sydney, in fact to Australia.
I would like to go for a short vacation of 7-8 days *somewhere* in Australia.
At the same time, I don't want to spend more than 500-700$ in this vacation period.
I don't know which places can be good places or not so seeking advice here.
Please suggest few places and *things* to do/visit there.

- Mike


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

When do you want to go and what type of weather you'll be after should help decide, and if driving or flying, how far you'll likely want to go will also help decide.

Airfares to further away destinations can be had relatively cheaply, especially if wanting to make use of sales with the likes of Welcome To Tiger Airways , and one on right now possibly or may have just finished.

If you were to drive there's plenty of great camping options up and down the east coast and in fact all over Australia utilising either Caravan parks that always have tent room or national parks - check out the national parks by just googling same followed by state and you'll get the sites.

An then there's some great hostels about too - have a look at YHA Australia , maybe become a member even and not too far from Sydney at all you could be hard pressed to find somewhere better than the Pittwater hostel and for camping, The Basin in Pittwater too.

But if you want to go further afield and do some touring, why not check out a campervan relocation - Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars and hard to beat for wheels and accomodation and you can pick your own spot to pull up for free - buy yourself a Free and Budget Top Camp Sites, Best Camping Grounds and Caravan Tourist Holiday Parks Australia and with a relocation you'll have plenty left to afford somewhere nice for a few days and then fly back to Sydney.


----------



## ronnie (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Newtooz welcome aboard the forum. I suppose it really depends on what you are looking for. There are heaps of spots not too far from sydney for a quick holiday. If you are into camping then you could look at areas around the Snowy Mountains but I would suggest you go in the summer months. You should be able to pick up a camping book for around that area for short trips.


----------

